# San Luis Pass Kayak - Fishing Report



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

The dog days of summer are finally upon us. This week we are experiencing "spectacular" Trout fishing at the Pass. Light winds, crystal clear water and strong incoming morning tides have brought large tide runner Speckled Trout into casting range on the flats and drop offs along the North side of the San Luis Pass area.

Go to lures are soft plastics and mullet imitation twitch baits. Mirrodine XL has been the top producer. Yesterday our guide team was out with customers from the Dallas area and caught limits of Trout with three fish going over 20 inches. They left the fish biting too.

Our kayak fishing charters are guided by certified and professional kayak fishing guides that know the local waters and can put you on fish. Guided charters normally start after 6AM and last for five hours. 

Guided kayak fishing trips start at $250 for one person, $300 for two and $50 for each additional person. 

You can reach us at 281-684-3853 or by e-mail at [email protected]

Tight Lines!

Steve Buechner, Kayak Fishing Guide
San Luis Pass Kayak
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------

